# BRP SC18V2M vs Robitronic Scalpel



## TBat007 (Mar 1, 2002)

Greetings all.

I am considering running 1/18 Pan cars. I would like to hear some compelling arguments as for what to buy and why. Obviously, it's between the BRP and Scalpel. I know BRP has a HUGE following and is very competitive. Haven't found much on the Scalpel, although I think the design appears excellent.

Thanks guys (and gals),
Trevor :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You know what I would say :thumbsup:


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

You cannot beat the BRP. Reliable, robust, great support from Bud as well as the 1/18 champion car (racing against the Scapel). There are "Tips from Tang" on this site to help you set up the car..buy the BRP


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BRP hands down -- It was the dominate car at the Micro On-Road Nationals last year. Taking 1st 2nd and 3rd in both the stock and Mod class (over the Scalpel). The design is simple yet allows for numerous set-up options. In the past 8 years I have raced it, I have only broke 1 axle and 2 T-plates. 

BRP service and support is something NO other company can match.

The new SC-18V2M is the compilation of years of research and testing, and provides one of the best out-of-the box cars.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

YOU WON'T BE DISAPPOINTED WITH THE BRP....BUT YOU'LL BE WAITING ON PARTS AND UPGRADES IF YOU BUY THE SCALPEL.
THE ONLY THING IT HAS OVER THE BRP IS THAT IT PRETTIER...BUT ITS NOT FASTER OR MORE DURABLE....YOU'LL WEAR PARTS OUT BEFORE THEY BREAK ON A BRP AND ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS CONTACT BUD AND HE'LL SHIP THEM TO YOU....*FAAASSSTT.* :thumbsup:


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

Since I manufacturer a 6 cell chassis conversion for the scalpel I am for scalpel, but both cars have their good qualities. With the new foams coming out for the scalpel, I would say it will handling alot better than it has with less traction rolling, we are developing new parts for this car as i speak. It really depends on your being able to get parts, some parts oF the USA can't get scalpel parts, which does not make it a bad car.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

In todays economic playground, buy American is the way to go. BRP is the choice.


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

my chassis kits and foam tires are made in america.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

bigb11 said:


> ...some parts oF the USA can't get scalpel parts, which does not make it a bad car.


No, but if it is broken it makes it a car you cannot race.

BRP all the way in my book. Very durable, top notch support by racers for racers. Heck the guy not only runs the company but he races the car and WINS with it. No such thing as TEAM stuff, all of it is the same from Bud all the down. The only difference is the driver/setup.


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

What I find amazing: A lot of racers equate complexity with speed.

Any engineer would tell that the most effective solution is the simplest one. BRP's are effectively simple. The adjustabilty you need without the complexity of an indeterminate amount of variables. And the results are undeniable......as referenced above the BRP was the best in class. Oh yeah, one more thing....the car costs less, and you have access to the designer and manufacturer right here on the BRP forum. 

Parts are reasonably priced as well (and available). While the cost of your initial purchase is an important consideration, it is just as important to consider the ongoing cost of keeping the car operational and competitive. 

If your local hobby shop doesn't stock parts, you have to guess whats going to break and/or wear out in advance. The more robust the car....the less you have to worry about your "inventory control". These cars are tanks. Take a look at the youtube video for the BRP Figure 8 race (and crashes). Only one car didn't finish and that (if memory serves me correctly) was due to a bent axle that took all of 10 minutes to repair.

In summary: the BRP's are faster, more reliable, just as adjustable (albiet differently), built in the US, supported, designed and manufactured by a RC racing Hall of Famer who is on this site everyday to guide you. There are volumes of data and tips on this site to assist you in making the car as fast as possible.

The Scalpel is pretty. But so was my hottest girlfriend, but she was too high maintenance to keep as well.

The decision was easy for me, I hope this makes it easy for you as well.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

WELL SAID BOB.:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbasher08 (Jul 22, 2008)

well my guess would be go with the brp you dont see the owner of Robitronic's here talking to you and answering questions now do you and oh yea the brp also happens to be a great car. and bud thanks for all the support in the past


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks !!!!


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

We are going to stock the BRP cars.


----------



## TBat007 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks all.

BRP car on the way!

:woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Where did You order it from? If tower hobby thats the old version from like 2000. Make sure You get a SC18V2M. I have one on ebay if You need :thumbsup: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-18th-BRP-SC18...34061QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Or You can get on our web site.


----------



## TBat007 (Mar 1, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Where did You order it from? If tower hobby thats the old version from like 2000. Make sure You get a SC18V2M. I have one on ebay if You need :thumbsup:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-18th-BRP-SC18V2M-car-kit-Xray-Scalpel_W0QQitemZ370095476166QQihZ024QQcategoryZ34061QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> 
> Or You can get on our web site.


 
I bought one on here, Bud. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=231974

It appears the chassis has an extra cut out for oval, will this effect performance when ran onroad? Should I get a new chassis or perhaps just move electronics around to find the best set-up? Or maybe add a little weight??

Thanks, Trevor


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok You should be good with that. I could not see the pictures since I have a super fast cable that does not work have the time. I know they just got it in the spring so it is a V2M :thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Trevor you going to run at slots with it? Some of us from Lafayette have some and are planning on coming down on occasion and running at slots.


----------



## TBat007 (Mar 1, 2002)

I hope to.. but from what i understand, their current 1/18th class is 4WD only, may have to work on getting some more people interested. However, I talked to a guy at the shop a couple weeks ago, he said he would let 2WD and 4DW run together. So, who knows!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think any track the way things are today would have a class for anything as long as they have several that want to race.


----------



## rcsalvage (Jan 22, 2004)

just starting to look into these. will the pinions for an 18t work with the spurs on either of these cars?


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Yes that is what I run


----------



## rcsalvage (Jan 22, 2004)

smokefan said:


> Yes that is what I run


Awesome!! track it would be running on has a straightaway of about 75 feet; any gearing suggestions??


----------

